# Recent Addition To Military Collection



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Pictured below is the most recent addition to my modest collection of military watches. This Hamilton 987-A was issued to the U.S. Army during World War II. Everything is original or an NOS replacement part except the crystal and the strap, and the latter probably dates to the period. The watch certainly isn't rare or unusual, but it cleaned up rather well and keeps very good time.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 8, 2009)

Well done, I like that a lot 

The brown leather strap compliments the watch well, not often I like a vintage watch!


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice Hamilton! Great movement I bet... vintage Hamiltons always have great looking mvts...

Kai in Singapore


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

like that a lot how many in your collection?


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, never really consider vintage stuff. But, i'm starting to rethink that.

Nice watch, congrats.

Dave


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks very much for the compliments. My collection of military watches is on the small side, mostly WWII vintage. I will post some photos in the next few days.


----------



## iso50 (Feb 1, 2010)

A beautiful piece...


----------

